# For Cortman and Other Interested Parties! :-)



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Fred Astaire *and* Gene Kelly.

"The Babbitt and The Bromide."






Cordially,

Rob


----------



## cortman (Dec 30, 2017)

Those suits and hats! Thanks Rob.


----------



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

cortman said:


> Those suits and hats! Thanks Rob.


Thanks cortman! What did you think about the dancing?

Cordially,

Rob


----------



## cortman (Dec 30, 2017)

Robert Collier said:


> Thanks cortman! What did you think about the dancing?
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> Rob


Incredible as always. That orchestra needed no percussion section!


----------

